# armadillo eggs



## cominahead (Sep 15, 2011)

best appatizer there is

Armadillo Eggs: 

Take fresh jalapanos cut off ends and scrape out seeds 

Fill jalapano with what ever type cheese you desire. (cream cheese/pepper jack/ etc. whatever you prefer)

Completley wrap jalapeno with jimmy dean sasuage covering all the pepper.(make sure you cover the end you filled with cheese real good) 

Roll the armadillo egg in shake n bake covering all the sasuage 

Put on baking sheet in oven at 325* for 45 minutes

now you can modify this by after rolling the egg in shake n bake, wrap in bacon and shove toothpic in ( make sure you soak your toothpics )


----------



## Texasfishin (Jun 12, 2008)

*nice*

This looks good. Looking forward to trying it.


----------



## Charlie2 (Aug 21, 2004)

*Armadillo Eggs*

I thought that you were talking about 'real' armadillo Eggs commonly known as Cockleburrs! :smile: C2


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

cuckleburrs do taste alot like them package sunflower seeds, but they do have a downside 
all funnin' aside gonna haveta try them burrs from your recipie... maybe even drop 'em inta some hot hog lard...


----------



## Cowboy1uhB (Nov 19, 2008)

cominahead said:


> best appatizer there is
> 
> Armadillo Eggs:
> 
> ...


Dumb question...Why soak the toothpicks? Clean extraction?


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

Cowboy1uhB said:


> Dumb question...Why soak the toothpicks? Clean extraction?


So they don't burn.


----------



## Cowboy1uhB (Nov 19, 2008)

Now it makes sense. Never had to deal with that when grilling bacon wrapped japs.


----------



## Cartman (Jun 18, 2008)

Great recipe!


----------



## dang_ol (Jul 14, 2008)

made them friday, came out good, even though asked wife to pick up peppers while she was at store, and she found some of the biggest jalp.peppers i have seen. haha. so only made 5.


----------



## llred (Jun 30, 2008)

do you think you could deep fry these?


----------



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)

Been making these for years like the original posters says. I fill mine with cheese wiz. Wrap with sausage, cover in shake and bake. Great recipe fire sure. 

Also I have filled with seafood and man I think I
Got 1 out of the batch.


----------



## Danny Jansen (Sep 15, 2005)

I don't use the shake n bake. Just put them on the grill. Can't make enough.


----------



## surfisher (Mar 8, 2012)

:texasflagx2 on the seafood i did some and put whole crawfish tail meat and man they were awesome great recipe.


----------



## Papabearclif (Mar 18, 2012)

Sounds awesome


----------



## Treble J (Mar 18, 2011)

All above is good. We dip our's in Shiner Bock beer batter and then roll in panko crumbs and fry. YUMMY!


----------



## bigl (Mar 3, 2008)

Treble J said:


> All above is good. We dip our's in Shiner Bock beer batter and then roll in panko crumbs and fry. YUMMY!


Treble J does frying cool the jalepeno down enough for kids to eat. I know smoking with proper prep will. Just wandering


----------



## Treble J (Mar 18, 2011)

best way for milder jalepeno chances is to pick out the pretty, shiny 1's at the market. Usually, the rougher looking, the hotter. The 1's with the white veins are normally hot.


----------



## BATWING (May 9, 2008)

Looks easy! Thanks for sharing.

So what dipping sauce did you make for these?


----------



## Wyliebrent (Mar 28, 2012)

do mine just a bit different. i just chop up peppers and onions and cheese in a bowl. flatten out jimmy dean sausage into patties and sprinle mixture on patties then roll them up and bake till done. i make a big batch at a time and let them cool and freeze most of them at this point and use them as needed. keep a few out to finish off. do your biscuits how you like(scratch or can) and roll them out flat. put one of your eggs in it and roll it up in the bisquit and cook till brown. its more or less a pig in a blanket


----------



## Maybe Someday (Feb 8, 2012)

Yes you can deep fry them but you need to rig a way to hold them upright. I use one of those stands for cooking them on the grill and lower it into the grease with some hooks works great.


----------



## Bottomsup (Jul 12, 2006)

I found grilling them worked best when I used the cheapest thin bacon I can get. Probably better for you also to get rid of excess fat.


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

Thanks Cominahead we wupped up batch Sat nite..Definate HIT will do again.Made some with bacon too .I used thick bacon and it was overpowering next time will try thin sliced..thx .cva34


----------



## the hook (Aug 8, 2011)

I do ABTs about once or twice a month, regardless, but after this thread, I had to make some. I did them a little different. Just me & 1 daughter, so only needed 16:smile: That IS my number, cause a # of bacon has 16 slices(+/-).....Anyway, I like the peppers cooked, not crispy. They DO lose some bite, but the flavor is great. So....I cut/split and cleaned them, then I broiled them till they were actually done too much for what I wanted, but.....I then squeezed my cream cheese/paprika/cayane and lil smokey and wrapped with a pc of bacon...by doing the pepper first, I also cut down on my cook time:biggrin: and they were great....I usually have to overcook the bacon till the pepper is done, so maybe this will help some others.....ps, daughter went out, so I had ALL 16....yep, I'll pay for it tomorrowh:


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

Danny Jansen said:


> I don't use the shake n bake. Just put them on the grill. Can't make enough.


Same here, eating some right now. I love theses things!!! :cheers:


----------

